# how to Set up of a SOCKS client

## Abedel_hady

Hi,

Is there any handbook on how to Set up of a SOCKS client on my KDE.

any help will be appreciated.

----------

## inode77

I suggest tsocks, a small tranparent, highly configurable library that is working for all applications.

```
*  net-misc/tsocks

      Latest version available: 1.8_beta4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 80 kB

      Homepage:    http://tsocks.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Transparent SOCKS v4 proxying library

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## Abedel_hady

Thanks,

But after I emerged it, how can I run it, or how I can use it??

----------

## Abedel_hady

Hi again,

I want to be sure that I can use Sock4 and Socks5 proxy.

plesae any one to help me.

----------

## inode77

You just have to configure it.

Look @ /etc/tsocks.conf IIRR.

----------

## Abedel_hady

At first the file dose not exist, and I'm really dont know how to configure it !  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Abedel_hady

Any help?   :Sad: 

----------

## linuxbum

To use tsocks:

After you configure /etc/socks/tsocks.conf

tsocks emerge --sync

should socksify the emerge command.

socksify is command only if dante installed.

----------

